# Please help me choose my logo



## zeoplum (May 12, 2009)

As some of you may have read on the "Logo Design?" thread that I decided to have a logo made with thelogocompany.com because I really liked what they did for Lindy and Kwahlne.  I'm trying to decide between the following two and was wondering what you think?

---links removed---

Which font do you like better? Which tulip do you like better?  (green stem or purple stem)

Thanks,
zeo

*Edited to remove links because I have made my decision. *


----------



## AshleyR (May 12, 2009)

Green stem!! 

I think they did a great job of your logo. Lucky you! I am still considering getting them to do mine, but with only a few weeks to go before my grand opening I am finding a gazillion other things to spend my money on. Ahhh!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I like the green stem and font in the 1st logo.


----------



## zeoplum (May 12, 2009)

Ashley, I have really enjoyed the process so far so I'm glad you're considering them.

And which font do you like better?

zeo


----------



## Lindy (May 12, 2009)

I like the font in #1 the best - easily read and I like the green stem/purple flower.....

Great name & I really like the concepts....

Aren't they an amazing company to work with?


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2009)

I like the 1st one, font & flower. Stems should be green & the font is more open & inviting.


----------



## kwahlne (May 12, 2009)

1st one, definitely!  Glad you are enjoying the process!


----------



## surf girl (May 12, 2009)

I _like_ the font in #1, but I find it a little harder to read.  If the "u" and "m" merged together less, and if the "a" in "soap" were less prominent, it would be better.  Says I.

I like the green stem on the tulip.

They did a very nice job for you!


----------



## heartsong (May 12, 2009)

*x*

imho i like font #2 better as it is easier to read-and i like the style.

i like tulip #! better of the two.

great job on the logo!


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 13, 2009)

Readability is better on the 2nd font.  The flower "should" be purple with a green stem.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but from a design point of view, neither of them are WOW! logos.  Your logo should be something that stands you apart from others.   If you're paying for it, & I assume you are, you should be getting that WOW! logo.  The first font is difficult at best to read, and the second is OK, but reminds me more of a font for a hotel for some reason.  The flower doesn't say "soap" to me, it would be better for a florist.

A few things to think about:
1.  Where will your logo be used?  Screenprinted shirts? Embroidered items?  The gradient (fade) on the flower is nice, but will be a pain if you get anything embroidered.

2.  Will it look as good in Black & White as it does in color?

3.  Think about the future.  If you've established your brand image with that particular logo, & down the road you decide it's something that you're not happy with (or you're just kinda happy with it now), changing boats in mid-stream isn't always easy.

I hope that my post didn't come off as being condescending or rude, as that is not my intention.  I just want you to get the best logo you can get!
Here's a link with some good information when deciding on a logo:
http://graphicdesign.7dayshootout.com/g ... in-a-logo/


----------



## zeoplum (May 13, 2009)

Well, I respectfully have to disagree.  They are the "wow" I was looking for.  And to be honest, I'm 4 rounds of revisions deep into this so I'm no longer questioning whether this is the right design concept.  I only asked for feedback regarding font and flower color.  But thank you for trying to help.    

zeo


----------



## zeoplum (May 13, 2009)

By the way, I have decided to go with the green stem and purple petal so now I've just gotta decide on the font!  Thanks everyone for your input so far.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)

I like the second ones font b/c i could read it better    I like it because its simple but not to plain ya know? I think it will also be easy to add to it later on if you wanna to  :wink: GO YOU!!


----------



## dagmar88 (May 13, 2009)

Second font is better


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

# 1 , I love your logo.

Kitn


----------



## zeoplum (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone who voted.  I decided to go with the one that was harder to read.  It just had a certain feel to it.  The designer is working on tweaking it so that it's easier to read.  I just got the first draft back and I can see that it's going to work just fine!

Thanks again!
zeo


----------

